# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  ??? Закупки в зарубежье и таможня

## kfmut

Приветствую!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, покупки через И-нет(в частности) на какую сумму не облагаются налогами? Раньше вроде было 5 тыс.р., сейчас вроде говорят 10... Является ли инвойс доказательством стоимости посылки? Если надо будет платить налог, то куда бежать, чего  делать чтобы посылку не задержали?

Имеют ли значение надписи типа gift на посылке? Имеет ли значение то, что доставка выполняется FedEx, DHL и т.д.?

Максим

----------


## Kasatka

я не знаю как в РФ, но я знаю что на luckymodel.com при покупке можно поставить опцию "заниженная стоимость в инвойсе". Мне щас заказ прислали стоимостью в 80 фунтов с инвойсом на 15. 
Иначе налог.
Думаю, что в РФ тоже стоимость от инвойса смотрят.
Сорри, что не смог помочь больше

----------


## SDA

Вот статья с сайта http://www.tks.ru:

"Информация для физических лицпосылка в Россию

Вы нашли походящий товар в интернет-магазине или ваши друзья хотят вам что-нибудь прислать. Во что обойдется получение такой посылки? Это может стоить значительно дороже, чем вы предполагали.

Обычно по сложившейся международной практике стоимость пересылки, страховки и т.п. берет на себя отправитель, или это входит в цену заказываемого товара, поэтому при получении такой посылки вам придется оплатить только таможенные платежи (далее платежи). Возможны, правда, варианты, когда отправитель заявляет, что готов оплатить и стоимость таких платежей. Но так как заранее неизвестна их величина, это создает очень большие трудности при оформлении и получении, и по этой причине реально не практикуется.

Рассмотрим факторы, влияющие на размер платежей. При этом решающее значение имеет стоимость посылки, и чем она больше, тем выше будут платежи. Поэтому несколько важных замечаний:

Обычно стоимость посылки заявляется отправителем путем заполнения соответствующей графы в почтовой квитанции. Так как часто отправитель не подозревает о значимости для вас этой графы, то он может руководствоваться какими-то своими соображениями при ее заполнении. В результате появляются на свет простенькие домашние тапочки, оцененные почему-то в 150$. И тогда они для вас станут поистине золотыми
Все таможенные платежи начисляются с так называемой "таможенной стоимости" товара, куда входят так же транспортные расходы, которые могут составлять, например, в случае доставки курьерской службой, от 6 до 20$ за 1кг в зависимости от дальности
Не стоит отправителю заявлять и слишком маленькую стоимость. На это непременно обратит внимание таможенный инспектор, он может изменить ее, естественно, только в большую сторону. При этом будет руководствоваться стоимостью аналогичных товаров и ценой, указанной в различных каталогах
Если стоимость товара действительно очень низкая, а товар выглядит значительно дороже, полезно будет вложить в посылку товарные чеки, инвойс, купчую или другие подобные документы, подтверждающие его стоимость
Не стоит отправителю указывать в графе стоимость слово "подарок" (gift). В этом случае все товары, вложенные в посылку, все равно будут оценены таможенником. Это повлечет за собой увеличение платежей и задержку в оформлении, что, скорее всего, несколько подпортит вам впечатление от подарка
Следующим фактором, влияющим на величину платежей, является вид организации, осуществляющей обработку почтовых отправлений (посылка, бандероль и т.п.).

Возможны следующие варианты.

1. Посылка отправлена с помощью организации, обладающей правом работы с международными почтовыми отправлениями (МПО)
Порядок перемещения товаров в МПО определен Всемирной почтовой конвенцией, поэтому таможенное оформление товаров, пересылаемых в МПО, имеет льготный характер. Но правом обработки МПО обладает весьма ограниченное число организаций. В России это - наша обычная государственная почта.

В этом случае будет действовать упрощенный порядок таможенного оформления и платежи составят:

если стоимость менее 10 000 рублей - беспошлинно. Сборы за таможенное оформление не взымаются
свыше 10 000 - 30% от стоимости посылки, уменьшенной на 10 000 рублей. Сборы за таможенное оформление составят 250 руб
Получать товары без уплаты таможенных пошлин можно только, если стоимость таких товаров, пересылаемых в течение одной недели в адрес одного получателя, не превышает 10 тыс. рублей. В случае получения в течение одной недели товаров, стоимость которых превышает 10 тыс. рублей, в части такого превышения применяется ставка в размере 30% от стоимости указанных товаров.

Возможно взымание сборов за таможенное оформление в размере 250 руб., если в сопроводительных документах недостаточно сведений, необходимых для таможни.

2. Посылка отправлена курьерской службой или другой подобной организацией
В качестве примера можно привести всемирно известные DHL, TNT, FedEx и т.п. Данные организации являются перевозчиками, таможенными брокерами, но не имеют права оформления МПО. В этом случае таможенное оформление имеет другой порядок и взимается совокупный таможенный платеж (пошлина + акциз + НДС). Сборы за таможенное оформление в этом случае составят 250 руб.

Однако в случае, если содержимое посылки будет признано связанным с осуществлением предпринимательской деятельности (т.е. для коммерческих нужд), сборы за таможенное оформление будут вычисляться в соответствии с постановлением Правительства РФ от 28 декабря 2004 года N 863 "О ставках таможенных сборов за таможенное оформление товаров" (от 500 руб.).

В случае, если стоимость посылки менее 5000 рублей, производится освобождение от таможенных платежей.

Поясним на примере расчет платежей в случае взимания совокупного платежа:

Пусть вам прислали коньки или вы купили их в интернет-магазине
Стоимость коньков - 200$, стоимость доставки 60$
Получаем таможенную стоимость - 200 + 60 = 260$
Определяем код ТНВЭД - 9506701000 (или 9506703000)
Импортная пошлина на этот товар = 15%, акциз = 0, НДС = 18%.
Рассчитываем платежи:
Сборы за таможенное оформление 250 руб. ~ 9$
Пошлина 260$ * 0,15 = 39$
НДС (260$ + 39$ = 299$) * 0.18 = 53.82$
Итого: 39$ + 53.82$ + 9$ = 101.82$ ~ 102$
Несколько выводов
1. Если вы пересылаете товар стоимостью менее 10 000 рублей, то, безусловно, имеет смысл пользоваться услугами государственной почты.

2. Если стоимость более 10 000 рублей, то нужно узнать величину пошлины, акциза и НДС на товар и определить, больше это 30% или нет. Возможно, что разница будет небольшой, и тогда выбирайте что вам удобнее. Не забудьте, что 30% взимается только с величины, превышающей 10 000 рублей.

3. Если пошлина в любом случае получается примерно одинаковой, то руководствоваться следует только надежностью, удобством, стоимость услуг и т.п.

4. Если Ваш товар имеет стоимость более 10000 рублей, но его можно разделить на несколько частей то, возможно, имеет смысл это сделать и послать несколько посылок, что позволит избежать высоких таможенных платежей. При этом учтите, что посылать нужно с интервалом больше 1 недели, а учитывая особенности работы почты - лучше через 2-3 недели.

5. И главное - не забывайте о пословице "За морем телушка - полушка, да рубль - перевоз". Даже приобретя какой-то товар дешевле, вы должны помнить, что наверняка будут трудности с возвратом, если он окажется некачественным или потребуется гарантийный ремонт.

Примечания
Все вышесказанное относится только к товарам, получаемым физическими лицами для некоммерческого использования. При установлении предназначения товаров должностное лицо таможенного органа принимает во внимание следующие факторы:

характер товаров. Учитываются потребительские свойства товаров, традиционная практика их применения и использования в быту
количество товаров в одном МПО. Однородные товары (одного наименования, размера, фасона, цвета и т.п.) в количестве, явно превышающем потребность одного лица, получающего товары (а также членов его семьи), могут рассматриваться как не предназначенные для личного пользования адресата
частоту пересылки товаров. Однородные товары, пересылаемые хотя бы и в небольших количествах одним и тем же лицом или в адрес одного и того же лица одновременно либо в течении одной недели, могут рассматриваться как не предназначенные для личного пользования адресата
Товары стоимостью менее 5000 рублей работниками мест международного почтового обмена направляются адресатам без дополнительного предъявления таможенным органам. Таможенный досмотр производится выборочно.

МПО, содержащие товары стоимостью более 5000 рублей, представляются должностным лицам таможенного органа для проведения таможенного осмотра, в том числе и с использованием технических средств таможенного контроля (ТСТК), в целях выявления товаров:

в отношении которых применяются запреты и ограничения экономического характера
по которым в сопроводительных документах указаны сведения (наименование, вес, стоимость и т.д.), не соответствующие товарам, пересылаемым МПО
Не допускается пересылка в МПО товаров:

запрещенных законодательством Российской Федерации соответственно к ввозу на таможенную территорию Российской Федерации или вывозу с этой территории
запрещенных к пересылке в соответствии с актами Всемирного почтового союза
в отношении которых применяются ограничения, установленные в соответствии с законодательством Российской Федерации о государственном регулировании внешнеторговой деятельности, и перечень которых может определяться Правительством Российской Федерации"

----------


## SDA

Ну и ещё рекомендую почитать статью http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...oryid_240.html и к ней обсуждения.
Если будут вопросы - спрашивайте.

----------


## kfmut

Доброй ночи!

SDA, спасибо за толковую статью, многие вопросы прояснились... Сейчас, вообщем, меня интересуют пограничные варианты(при стоимости товара около 5 тыс.р. + доставка, например, аэрограф с доставкой курьерской службой), подобные предложенному Сергеем(за что ему спасибо, не знал я  о такой возможности на лаки), попадаются также варианты с невкладыванием инвойса, т.е. отправление попадает, только под выборочный контроль, на моей практике вскрытых таможней посылок я не получал... Тут правда есть вариант оценки стоимости товара(моделей) по прайсам российских дистрибьюторов, а там разница минимум 40 процентов:(, и получаем сразу 7-8 тысяч только за товар...хотя, кто такой фигнёй будет заниматься хз

Также читал мнения, что авиаотправления в отличие от наземной доставки проходят таможенную проверку достаточно формально.

Ну и с пошлинами я не сталкивался.

Также, как я понимаю, международные отправления у нас идут через Москву, а таможенный контроль где они проходят? Не придётся ли в случае проблем мотаться в первопрестольную?

Плюс самый главный вопрос, про моделяцкую незаконную предпринимательскую деятельность :),о  гонениях на данную группу лиц я пока не слышал, но всетаки...

Максим

----------


## SDA

А зачем пользоваться курьерской службой? Я брал два аэра на Хоббиизи с обычной доставкой. Без проблем.
Информация о стоимости товара (если Вы берёте в инетмагазине), помимо вложенного инвойса , содержиться на специальной декларации, которая наклеивается на посылку.

То что авиаотправления в отличие от наземной доставки проходят таможенную проверку достаточно формально - это миф.

Если Вы привысите указанные лимиты, то Вам посылку на Вашей почте не отдадут пока не заплатите по квитанции необходимую сумму.

Про моделяцкую незаконную предпринимательскую деятельность  - в своё время помогал одному коллеге решить вопрос с волгоградской таможней по такой проблеме. Такой момент - если у Вас в посылке будет несколько одинаковых моделей (допустим 10 шт), но по стоимости они под пошлины не попадают, то всё равно таможня может увидет признаки товарной партии. И будет Вам геморой.

----------


## Mirage

Новость "в тему" :) Во что выльется - поглядим.

----------


## SDA

> Новость "в тему" :) Во что выльется - поглядим.


К нашим "баранам", т.е. моделям это вообще никаким боком не относится. Поэтому ни во что не выльется.

----------


## kfmut

SDA, спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за помощь!

----------

